# Chicken wing rub recipe



## mikeworthington (Aug 10, 2014)

A while back I saw a thread where somebody made a rub for chicken using lemonade powder so I got to thinking and putting stuff together. Well, what I came up with is a concoction that is excellent on wings. It does ok for whole chicken, but it really shines on the wings.

It's spicy, without burning your lips off, with a good balance of salt and sweet. As usual, you can add more pepper if you want it hotter but we like it just like it is.

I smoked 2 dozen wings and we ate every one without saucing.

Here it is if you want to give it a try:

2 Tbs. Salt
¼ cup Paprika
2 Tbs. Black Pepper
2 Tbs. Lemonade Mix (Country Time)
1 tsp. Rosemary
¼ tsp. Thyme
1 tsp. Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp. Onion Powder
1 tsp. Garlic Powder    
½ tsp. Ground Cinnamon
1 tsp. Ground Cumin
½ tsp. Ground Nutmeg
2 Tbs. Sugar
1 tsp. Sage
1 Tbs. Chili Powder
2 Tbs. Hidden Valley Ranch Seasoning & Salad Dressing Mix
2 tsp. Accent
1 tsp. Dry Mustard

Whisk everything together and let sit overnight in a sealed container if you can. It's better the next day when the flavors have a chance to blend.

Makes enough for 2 dozen wings or two whole birds.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Mike, I've been looking at this recipe since the day you posted it.  I just can't wrap my mental taste buds around it so I guess I'm just going to have to try it in the near future.  I like the out-of-the-box thinking.  Thanks for posting. 

Ray


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 20, 2014)

:popcorn


----------

